# What color is Mushroom?



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at a pair of Lambourne corduroy trousers on STP and they are available in a color called "Mushroom". Now there's a picture, but I must admit I'm having trouble really identifying what the color is. They appear light brown to me, but there is yet another color that is identified as light brown. Here's the link:



Anyone out there have a better sense than me for what mushroom looks like? And while I'm at it, what colors work well with Mushroom?

thanks.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I would say trust your eyes. It appears to be darker than dark tan and lighter than light brown. I would wear anything that goes with those colors.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

I you click to enlargen the picture you get a pretty good view of the color, I tried to "create" the color woth Paint:





I think it's quite funny what names companys have come up with: chestnut, mushroom, cream, parisian brown, burnt orange, cashew, pewter, noisette..... (BTW those last ones are from JL:icon_smile_big

manuduenas


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

red96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of Lambourne corduroy trousers on STP and they are available in a color called "Mushroom". Now there's a picture, but I must admit I'm having trouble really identifying what the color is. They appear light brown to me, but there is yet another color that is identified as light brown. Here's the link:
> 
> ...


 Looks like a fashion variation of "taupe"... OK in your spring/summer palette as a substitute for khaki or tan.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here is a website that shows colors by various ways including name!!

https://chir.ag/phernalia/name-that-color/


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Andy said:


> Here is a website that shows colors by various ways including name!!
> 
> https://chir.ag/phernalia/name-that-color/


And, of course, I just checked the site *after* I did this post and NO Mushroom!!


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Mushroom--don't let the pictures fool you. In my experience, it's going to be _olive_, not brown. A really, really ugly color, especially for leather (in my opinion).


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

i dont think its mushroom, its portobello. he he he!


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Mushroom is whatever they interpret it as...but a medium light gray with a brownish hue is pretty close. You could say that mushroom is to brown what taupe is to green.

-spence


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I would describe the Lambourne mushroom color as a light brown with a reddish tint. It is darker than their tan color but lighter than their olive color. When I purchased the olive pair it had a color code of 11. Now the light brown color has a code of 11. I have tan, olive, and mushroom Lambournes.The mushroom color is not bad but I prefer the other two colors. Please note that the color designation can differ between STP and Lambourne.

*STP Lambourne*
Tan (01), Light Drab
Olive (11), Drab Fawn
Mushroom (12), Mushroom


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a pair of suede shoes in "mushroom" and they're a lighter shade of brown.

With names like that, there's no consistency.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of colors, actually. Well, if you're doing the right mushrooms.

AD


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

BCC 181 (according to my British Colour Council book of 1951) or Pantone 435U.
Grey would cover it.


----------

